# Is Lyft forcing drivers to pickup passengers? They are forcing independent contractors on lyft’s terms



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

LYFT on in the background
you are texting or emailing
LYFT sends automatic notice for you to pickup customers 10 plus minutes away
you never knowingly accepted the ride
when you go to cancel the ride,
LYFT threatens you with deactivation
for cancelling rides?
They are forcing independent contractors to work without any guarantee of the wages the driver will receive

IS or HAS anyone experienced this same behavior using the LYFT driver platform?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Not necessarily for Lyft. But I have fat fingured the Uber accept button when I was doing something else, ping came in, I'm typing when the uber screen comes up, bam I've hit accept.

Lyft a bit harder to do that since Lyft typically pops up. But I have heard of folks getting pings, and I have had it as well, when I know I have logged off but still get a ping.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

huthing43 said:


> LYFT on in the background
> you are texting or emailing
> LYFT sends automatic notice for you to pickup customers 10 plus minutes away
> you never knowingly accepted the ride
> ...


Don't drive for lyft.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, this is how Lyft does things They demand you pick up everyone no matter the distance. Then threaten you with deactivation. I drove for them and did not agree with their rules. It's my car, but they don't see it that way. Good riddance!


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

huthing43 said:


> LYFT on in the background
> you are texting or emailing
> LYFT sends automatic notice for you to pickup customers 10 plus minutes away
> you never knowingly accepted the ride
> ...


I had one last week, was online only after cancelling a previous trip, and it pinged and then auto accepted, and started the nav to go pickup. I had no interaction with my phone or the screen. I ended up hitting the pax on this auto accepted trip with the a HO show fee, i mean No show, lol.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

huthing43 said:


> LYFT on in the background
> you are texting or emailing
> LYFT sends automatic notice for you to pickup customers 10 plus minutes away
> you never knowingly accepted the ride
> ...


If you think this is bad, it will soon be worse at the airport as drivers are lined up slaughter house style in a single file line.

You'll be forced to take whatever as if you were guaranteed some high amount..... or else.

Watch, the coercive threats will be worse.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I've received lyft pings after logging off. I just ignore them. sorry lyft, y'all should keep up.


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

lowcountry dan said:


> Yes, this is how Lyft does things They demand you pick up everyone no matter the distance. Then threaten you with deactivation. I drove for them and did not agree with their rules. It's my car, but they don't see it that way. Good riddance!


thank you, hopefully i can get more testimonies like this one


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

ignore all of their deactivation threats. huff and puff.


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> ignore all of their deactivation threats. huff and puff.


I cant ignore them, they deactivated me because of this. Now they are in arbitration


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

arbitration over one cancel?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

huthing43 said:


> I cant ignore them, they deactivated me because of this. Now they are in arbitration


Lyft is the strict mom, rules regulations deactivation ⚠

?Uber's the crazy ? uncle that lets us get away with a lot of stuff.....
.......until the pax complains. Then they're obligated to take action, but be4 that
it's a Rodeo
? EeeeeeHaaaa ? BRAZOS? !!!


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> arbitration over one cancel?


no, i have cancelled more than once



RabbleRouser said:


> Lyft is the strict mom, rules regulations deactivation ⚠
> 
> ?Uber's the crazy ? uncle that lets us get away with a lot of stuff.....
> .......until the pax complains. Then they're obligated to take action, but be4 that
> ...


yes, hard to disagree with that


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

huthing43 said:


> no, i have cancelled more than once
> 
> 
> yes, hard to disagree with that


so it sounds like you cancel quite a bit and other things led to this deactivation.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

huthing43 said:


> LYFT on in the background
> you are texting or emailing
> LYFT sends automatic notice for you to pickup customers 10 plus minutes away
> you never knowingly accepted the ride
> ...


Your Lyft pickup screen tap routine for every ride should be:

1) Tap arrive
2) Tap confirm arrive
3) Tap pickup pax
4) Tap confirm pickup pax
5) Tap go offline button
6) Tap confirm go offline after current ride

It's a pain in the arse to have to tap buttons on the screen 6 times just to do a pickup, but that's the way it is on Lyft. If you do the final 2 taps above then Lyft will not auto-add pax to your "queue".


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Lyft is presently being sued by a lot of drivers. Forcing you to accept rides is one of the reasons. Finding a lawyer to represent you online is likely pretty easy from a google search.


----------



## Cheeetah (Jul 15, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> I've received lyft pings after logging off. I just ignore them. sorry lyft, y'all should keep up.


Both lyft and uber have made it more difficult to switch off their apps. They apparently require a full broadband wifi connection to the cloud to accept the <Off> request... The main diff between the two is that lyft has that annoying habit of auto-acceptance. I typically cancel with "Pickup too far away" or whatever - which usually works just fine since pickups in my area often exceed 15 minutes.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> Not necessarily for Lyft. But I have fat fingured the Uber accept button when I was doing something else, ping came in, I'm typing when the uber screen comes up, bam I've hit accept.
> 
> Lyft a bit harder to do that since Lyft typically pops up. But I have heard of folks getting pings, and I have had it as well, when I know I have logged off but still get a ping.


it's ok to ignore pings 6 min out and farther , decline all that are not profitable to you


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Turn off the overlay. That way it doesn't automatically pop up on your screen you have to open the app. You'll still get the sound of the request but it won't pop up on your screen automatically


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Your Lyft pickup screen tap routine for every ride should be:
> 
> 1) Tap arrive
> 2) Tap confirm arrive
> ...


Were not talking about pax being added to the queue, were talking about being online and not on a ride and a ping comes in and is auto accepted then start the nav to the pax pickup. The pax i did not accept the ping from.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

huthing43 said:


> LYFT on in the background
> you are texting or emailing
> LYFT sends automatic notice for you to pickup customers 10 plus minutes away
> you never knowingly accepted the ride
> ...


Cancel the ride. And if it doesn't show up in your driving history then it's a network error. If it's there then you accepted the ride. The app does **** up once and a while but those rides never count. Just cancel right away.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Were not talking about pax being added to the queue, were talking about being online and not on a ride and a ping comes in and is auto accepted then start the nav to the pax pickup. The pax i did not accept the ping from.


Oh. Interesting. I haven't had that happen to me.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> ignore all of their deactivation threats. huff and puff.


Nope. You WILL get deactivated and it is permanent. They are very serious, I know from first hand experience.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I think you don't understand the meaning of the word 'demand'.

So what is it.. are you mad there are no pings, or that pings come and you have to refuse it?

You are free to decline any and all rides. As an employer, why would you hire (or offer work) to a contractor after he refuses work? 

Its clear the average driver is slightly smarter than a rock. But only slightly.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cheeetah said:


> Both lyft and uber have made it more difficult to switch off their apps. They apparently require a full broadband wifi connection to the cloud to accept the <Off> request... The main diff between the two is that lyft has that annoying habit of auto-acceptance. I typically cancel with "Pickup too far away" or whatever - which usually works just fine since pickups in my area often exceed 15 minutes.


Nevermind switching off app. 
Power off phone.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

huthing43 said:


> LYFT on in the background
> you are texting or emailing
> LYFT sends automatic notice for you to pickup customers 10 plus minutes away
> you never knowingly accepted the ride
> ...


No, they are just asking you to do your job.

Yes you are an independent contractor. Thus if they don't like your work ethic they can cut you off.

What don't you get about this?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

JamesBond008 said:


> No, they are just asking you to do your job.
> 
> Yes you are an independent contractor. Thus if they don't like your work ethic they can cut you off.
> 
> What don't you get about this?


Lyft wants to have it both ways. 
Problem with that is the first sentence in below attachment.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Lyft wants to have it both ways.
> Problem with that is the first sentence in below attachment.


Nope, nothing there.

You and Lyft entered into an agreement. Don't like it, don't work for Lyft.

Look after customers, accept jobs, spend more than a couple of minutes to go to where the work is. Everybody from plumbers, to electricians, to removalist, to someone commuting for an office job does. Why can't you?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

This happened to me twice a few months ago in the same week and never since. 

Heading home with Uber DF on and Lyft app shut down. All the sudden my Lyft app opens on its own and starts directing be to pax pickup point. In both cases I was just a few minutes away, not in a hurry to get home anyway, so I did the rides. 

Yes it was upsetting, and if I’d been in a hurry I would have cancelled. 

Strange though, it’s not happened since.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I got an auto added pax yesterday, after dropping the first pax off, I noticed I had another one to go pickup, I drove there, took 13 min, ( had to go that way to get home) and noticed the area was full of traffic and the exit off the hiway was backed up, I slowed down, then just kept on going home, just closed the app, then rebooted the phone and ignored the text msgs. Something to do with where I was at and getting a driver... LOL. Hey PAX, you want a ride home from an event, why don't you give $20 to the fuber driver that brought you to come back and get you ? I don't take drunks, or do events where transportation is being provided at discount ( ie uber/lyft ect ). I've noticed too the lyft app will be online, available for rides, when I closed and exited the app. I suspect the app has the ability to wake up, go online and accept a request with out any user interface. I did get a couple of nice 25% Prime Time LUX fares, even the auto added trip was at 25%, but this is still cheaper than what my meter pays ( $2.90 mile + $.50 min ). Just out of principle, if lyft adds a rider to my ride que in the app, with out my acceptance, I NEVER PICK THEM UP. This becomes a opportunity to show the riding public exactly what lyft and uber are, scams for cheap ass people. LOL all the way down the road, with money in the bank and pax tears behind me, lol.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

huthing43 said:


> LYFT on in the background
> you are texting or emailing
> LYFT sends automatic notice for you to pickup customers 10 plus minutes away
> you never knowingly accepted the ride
> ...


happened with me 2 times yesterday


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

I had this happen the other day, though the stacked ride was a part of the equation. Gave a ride I manually accepted, had the stacked ride come through near the end, took a look at it and declined it before dropping off my current passenger. Immediately they forcefully gave me a ride which was a Shared Ride (big surprise) that had a + 1 for the first pickup and a second pickup already added in. 

Canceled. Not sure if it affected me because it showed up as the passenger canceling on my end.


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Lyft is presently being sued by a lot of drivers. Forcing you to accept rides is one of the reasons. Finding a lawyer to represent you online is likely pretty easy from a google search.


thank you, i do agree, but you cant sue them, it has to go through arbitration first



RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Were not talking about pax being added to the queue, were talking about being online and not on a ride and a ping comes in and is auto accepted then start the nav to the pax pickup. The pax i did not accept the ping from.


thank you for clarifying it.,


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

huthing43 said:


> I cant ignore them, they deactivated me because of this. Now they are in arbitration


Could you please provide a screenshot showing the reason for deactivation?


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Could you please provide a screenshot showing the reason for deactivation?


are you the LYFT police? Why must I provide that to you?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

huthing43 said:


> are you the LYFT police? Why must I provide that to you?


Lol! It was just a question.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

huthing43 said:


> thank you, i do agree, but you cant sue them, it has to go through arbitration first


Unless you opted out of arbitration. If you opted out you can sue


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Lol! It was just a question.


OKay. well no need to provide that



Daisey77 said:


> Unless you opted out of arbitration. If you opted out you can sue


Correct but I never knew that you could opt out,


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

huthing43 said:


> LYFT on in the background
> you are texting or emailing
> LYFT sends automatic notice for you to pickup customers 10 plus minutes away
> you never knowingly accepted the ride
> ...


Clearly your a new driver  us vets have accepted that this is the cost of playing be a taxi driver


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

JamesBond008 said:


> Nope, nothing there.
> 
> You and Lyft entered into an agreement. Don't like it, don't work for Lyft.
> 
> Look after customers, accept jobs, spend more than a couple of minutes to go to where the work is. Everybody from plumbers, to electricians, to removalist, to someone commuting for an office job does. Why can't you?


Kmmfa


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Kmmfa


It is illegal for them to force drivers to get customers if the drivers never knowingly accepted it
I am not their slave driver


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

huthing43 said:


> It is illegal for them to force drivers to get customers if the drivers never knowingly accepted it
> I am not their slave driver


So if I work in retail and the boss says, go help that customer over there, that's illegal according to you? Wow, remind me never to hire you!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

JamesBond008 said:


> So if I work in retail and the boss says, go help that customer over there, that's illegal according to you? Wow, remind me never to hire you!


It is if you're off the clock.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> It is if you're off the clock.


Wow, being called in for an extra shift in your words is illegal? I loved the extra cash back in the day.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

JamesBond008 said:


> So if I work in retail and the boss says, go help that customer over there, that's illegal according to you? Wow, remind me never to hire you!


No because you'd be an employee. We are not employees!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

JamesBond008 said:


> Wow, being called in for an extra shift in your words is illegal? I loved the extra cash back in the day.


With guaranteed wages.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> No because you'd be an employee. We are not employees!


Exactly mate. So no whinnying about sick leave, minimum wage, health insurance, guaranteed work, notice, if they don't like you they can cut of your work straight away.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

JamesBond008 said:


> Exactly mate. So no whinnying about sick leave, minimum wage, health insurance, guaranteed work, notice, if they don't like you they can cut of your work straight away.


You have a difficult time with the word contractor I see. It implies a "contract". You might want to look up the legal definition of what constitutes a legal contract.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> You have a difficult time with the word contractor I see. It implies a "contract". You might want to look up the legal definition of what constitutes a legal contract.


No I don't.

The contract says you aren't entitled to any of the things I mentioned and you want to whine about.

Here endith the lesson.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

JamesBond008 said:


> No I don't.
> 
> The contract says you aren't entitled to any of the things I mentioned and you want to whine about.
> 
> Here endith the lesson.


Then start a thread on it! This is about a contract NOT employment.

You've been taught an important lesson, no charge


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> So if I work in retail and the boss says, go help that customer over there, that's illegal according to you? Wow, remind me never to hire you!


if you work in retail, YOU ARE AN EMPLOYEE
as a driver for LYFT. they say Drivers are not employees, but they want to treat drivers like they are employees
I hope that makes sense to you


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Were not talking about pax being added to the queue, were talking about being online and not on a ride and a ping comes in and is auto accepted then start the nav to the pax pickup. The pax i did not accept the ping from.


I had this happen as well.

GFY Lyft


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

New2This said:


> I had this happen as well.
> 
> GFY Lyft


I am seeing how many drivers this has happened to
Unfortunately I do not know if many LYFT drivers use this website


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

JamesBond008 said:


> So if I work in retail and the boss says, go help that customer over there, that's illegal according to you? Wow, remind me never to hire you!


hire.... what happen to IC 
I DID NOT KNOW TILL NOW THAT I HAVE BOSS ?


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

kos um uber said:


> hire.... what happen to IC
> I DID NOT KNOW TILL NOW THAT I HAVE BOSS ?


If you are a LYFT or Uber driver, yes they are your boss
but they refuse to comply with Employer Status
that's why they pay so many lawyers
because they don't want to pay for workers compensation, wage and hour division and social security on their drivers


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

huthing43 said:


> It is illegal for them to force drivers to get customers if the drivers never knowingly accepted it
> I am not their slave driver


We know you're not their slave... what was the word that describes your position now? It wasn't driver, it was.... DEACTIVATED.

At UP we try to help each other and share/compare information. From your posts you don't care about anyone but yourself. What goes around comes around.

Good luck.


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> We know you're not their slave... what was the word that describes your position now? It wasn't driver, it was.... DEACTIVATED.
> 
> At UP we try to help each other and share/compare information. From your posts you don't care about anyone but yourself. What goes around comes around.
> 
> Good luck.


Yes I have been deactivated, And yes it has been a while since I drove for them
I am trying to get people together if they received that same treatment. '
I do not know why you say I only care about myself. 
Who are you to judge me?
I am asking others to compare and share their information
just the same as I have asked for anyone's input
I didn't come here to be insulted by anyone that wants to write on here
This is a public forum
Not a boxing match or punching bag


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

JamesBond008 said:


> Wow, being called in for an extra shift in your words is illegal? I loved the extra cash back in the day.


Apples and oranges. You're misapplying the situation by conflating an employee to an independent contractor.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

lowcountry dan said:


> Yes, this is how Lyft does things They demand you pick up everyone no matter the distance. Then threaten you with deactivation. I drove for them and did not agree with their rules. It's my car, but they don't see it that way. Good riddance!


Agree, Lyft is becoming a nuisance.

Personally, do not care about their rules and tactics. Simply refuse/cancel even more.



welikecamping said:


> I've received lyft pings after logging off. I just ignore them. sorry lyft, y'all should keep up.


Same exact thing happened with me. Logged off, Lyft app, and they still sent pings.

Lyft's becoming, almost, non existent for me. Could care less if they deactivate.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Lyft is presently being sued by a lot of drivers. Forcing you to accept rides is one of the reasons. Finding a lawyer to represent you online is likely pretty easy from a google search.


Any links? The last real lawsuit that actually had substance gave up before it went to court...it had all of these detailed and laid out plainly...


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Declined 5 requests this morning, all had me driving more than 10 minutes for pickup. Did not receive any threat of deactivation from Lyft. Acceptance rate dropped from 81 to 78 percent.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Another p


huthing43 said:


> LYFT on in the background
> you are texting or emailing
> LYFT sends automatic notice for you to pickup customers 10 plus minutes away
> you never knowingly accepted the ride
> ...


Another post indicating Lyft and Uber are holding people at gun point to work. Silly.


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Turn off the overlay. That way it doesn't automatically pop up on your screen you have to open the app. You'll still get the sound of the request but it won't pop up on your screen automatically


they should have notified me of that before deactivating me



father of unicorns said:


> Declined 5 requests this morning, all had me driving more than 10 minutes for pickup. Did not receive any threat of deactivation from Lyft. Acceptance rate dropped from 81 to 78 percent.


This isn't about declining requests
This is about cancelling requests that are automatically sent (without you knowingly accepting them) to you and the customer is too far
and then you cancel them


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Driver_Down said:


> Any links? The last real lawsuit that actually had substance gave up before it went to court...it had all of these detailed and laid out plainly...


I would focus your searches for lawyers in California.


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I would focus your searches for lawyers in California.


thanks for the advice, but i live 3000 miles away from California


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

huthing43 said:


> thanks for the advice, but i live 3000 miles away from California


i wasn't replying to you. however, as uber and lyft are both located in california, this is where the lawyers are focused.


----------



## Dome (Feb 10, 2019)

One way lyft forces trips on drivers which I don't agree they have the right to is adding shared trips to your queue while on a regular lyft trip.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Dome said:


> One way lyft forces trips on drivers which I don't agree they have the right to is adding shared trips to your queue while on a regular lyft trip.


any rides added to your queue you should just remove BEFORE you end the ride you are in the middle of. this avoids the cancel protocols.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Any rides that are automatically added to me, I either cancel immediately, or as soon as the trip starts, I look to see how far away it is, anything more than 10 or 12 minutes, I cancel, when they ask why I'm cancelling, I tell them it's too far. This past Sunday I had this happen. Dropped off a rider in Lafayette, Colo., before I dropped him off, got an added ride 3 minutes away, picked her up, as we headed to her drop off, it added another to the queue. After I dropped her off, the new pickup came up, it said the rider was 11 minutes away in Boulder, Co. I despise Boulder and won't drive there, so I tapped cancel ride: too far away. Within 2 minutes, I got a new pickup, this one was 13 minutes away, BUT, it said the destination was 28 minutes SouthEast, which was the general direction I wanted to go, so I took it and picked him up. What sucked, this was a shared ride, I ended up cancelling two add-ons before accepting the third add-on. About 90 minutes later, I got a pop-up warning from Lyft about cancelling too many rides. I don't know what my cancellation rate is, but my acceptance is at 93% for the last 7 days.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Cheeetah said:


> Both lyft and uber have made it more difficult to switch off their apps. They apparently require a full broadband wifi connection to the cloud to accept the <Off> request... The main diff between the two is that lyft has that annoying habit of auto-acceptance. I typically cancel with "Pickup too far away" or whatever - which usually works just fine since pickups in my area often exceed 15 minutes.


Sometimes when I click last ride on lyft when it's busy they will continually stack and make it very difficult to log off , When that happens I won't even touch the screen anymore and I will let 3 to 5 rides time out without excepting them and then the App will automatically log me out


----------



## MAK (Jul 12, 2015)

Lyft: don't do too many cancellation. I did they deactivated my account year ago and they too stubborn to open it up. My suggestion get another phone and download lyft app in that phone so you only touch when you need to accept the call otherwise don't bother. Many times I was on my phone which both apps were working n mistakenly took the Lyft rides which later I cancelled and that cancellation adds up. Though nice to have both accounts so if you burn all your DF in Uber you can navigate through other. Good luck!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

huthing43 said:


> LYFT on in the background
> you are texting or emailing
> LYFT sends automatic notice for you to pickup customers 10 plus minutes away
> you never knowingly accepted the ride
> ...


Not really... don't drive for them if you don't want to.... and how are they not guaranteeing it? You get paid what rate cards says don't you?... you signed up to drive, now drive, or let others drive.



lowcountry dan said:


> Yes, this is how Lyft does things They demand you pick up everyone no matter the distance. Then threaten you with deactivation. I drove for them and did not agree with their rules. It's my car, but they don't see it that way. Good riddance!


Your car, but their platform.... everyone seems to be taking that for granted.



Cheeetah said:


> Both lyft and uber have made it more difficult to switch off their apps. They apparently require a full broadband wifi connection to the cloud to accept the <Off> request... The main diff between the two is that lyft has that annoying habit of auto-acceptance. I typically cancel with "Pickup too far away" or whatever - which usually works just fine since pickups in my area often exceed 15 minutes.


LOL, i pick that reason even if im 1 min away. If pax not in the car, it's too far.



huthing43 said:


> It is illegal for them to force drivers to get customers if the drivers never knowingly accepted it
> I am not their slave driver


Yes you are, it's in the TOS.



Ssgcraig said:


> Another p
> 
> Another post indicating Lyft and Uber are holding people at gun point to work. Silly.


They're motivating you. You either work or you don't. If you don't then let others do it.



Dome said:


> One way lyft forces trips on drivers which I don't agree they have the right to is adding shared trips to your queue while on a regular lyft trip.


They're helping you by eliminating extra steps... you can always remove from the queue.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

dmoney155 said:


> They're motivating you. You either work or you don't. If you don't then let others do it.


Lyft and Uber do not motivate me. They also do not force me to do anything, it's my choice.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

huthing43 said:


> if you work in retail, YOU ARE AN EMPLOYEE
> as a driver for LYFT. they say Drivers are not employees, but they want to treat drivers like they are employees
> I hope that makes sense to you


They don't, all they want is if you have app on, you accept rides... you don't want to work, just turn the app off and let others do it.



huthing43 said:


> If you are a LYFT or Uber driver, yes they are your boss
> but they refuse to comply with Employer Status
> that's why they pay so many lawyers
> because they don't want to pay for workers compensation, wage and hour division and social security on their drivers


They're not your boss... they are simply a platform and a brand. If you think you can do better, why not create own platform and brand. Too many take for granted what they have created.



MiamiKid said:


> Agree, Lyft is becoming a nuisance.
> 
> Personally, do not care about their rules and tactics. Simply refuse/cancel even more.
> 
> ...


Yep, and this is exactly what you should do. They offer you a service (For which you pay for btw), so if you don't like the service, go elsewhere. Isn't that what you doing whenever you go get your car fixed? or go to hotel, or spend your money anywhere else?.... people have wrong mentality about lyft/uber hence why so much dissatisfaction. Don't try to change it, either go with it, or go elsewhere, or create own if you think your rules would be more welcome.



kevin92009 said:


> Sometimes when I click last ride on lyft when it's busy they will continually stack and make it very difficult to log off , When that happens I won't even touch the screen anymore and I will let 3 to 5 rides time out without excepting them and then the App will automatically log me out


Ha, wish I had that problem... never that busy for me.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> They don't, all they want is if you have app on, you accept rides... you don't want to work, just turn the app off and let others do it.
> 
> 
> They're not your boss... they are simply a platform and a brand. If you think you can do better, why not create own platform and brand. Too many take for granted what they have created.
> ...


If the busy rides were profitable I would most likely stay online lol


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

huthing43 said:


> I cant ignore them, they deactivated me because of this. Now they are in arbitration


You did not get deactivated over 1 cancel.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

So, just a clarification point here. Lyft DOES force passengers to accept rides when they add them to their queue and when they switch passengers on them unexpectedly.

In both of these situations the driver has no idea what the passenger's rating is, where their location is, and is NEVER offered the option to decline the ride. Lyft actually violates their TOS when they do this.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

huthing43 said:


> LYFT on in the background
> you are texting or emailing
> LYFT sends automatic notice for you to pickup customers 10 plus minutes away
> you never knowingly accepted the ride
> ...


Why do you pick up the customer's if they are more than 5 minutes away? Obviously, you must be in a very low demand area if you cannot pick and choose what requests are worth accepting?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Any time Lyft switched passengers on me, I immediately canceled. It upsets me to no end. Make a uturn to get to passenger. Get passenger switched, make uturn again. Passenger cancels. Very dangerous.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> You are free to decline any and all rides. As an employer, why would you hire (or offer work) to a contractor after he refuses work?


That's what EMPLOYEES are for, to be at the beck and call of the employer, do what they're ordered to do and not refuse work.

If U/L want to mandate work, put the drivers on the payroll as employees and pay for all those benefits they're NOT paying for now.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

I was told by an Lyft agent that canceling stacked pickups while you're giving a Lyft ride shouldn't effect your record. Long story is below:

On a busy night while dropping off pax at LAX, lyft double stacked me and just gave me rides I didn't consent to and I cancelled, it didn't stop, they just sent one after another and I kept canceling while in an -stop and go- jam. I gave up and didn't cancel the last one. The stacking stopped. I dropped off my pax at the gate and cancelled the last one which I hadn't cancelled. I turned off the app and force-stopped it as well. I left the airport and called Lyft and complained. The agent (I'm sure was in the US) told me that canceling those stacked pickups would not effect my record and I have been canceling them many times since. I still get the stupid, childish and pointless threatening messages but I ignore them as I know they are just playing their physiological game which doesn't go for with this individual.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> That's what EMPLOYEES are for, to be at the beck and call of the employer, do what they're ordered to do and not refuse work.
> 
> If U/L want to mandate work, put the drivers on the payroll as employees and pay for all those benefits they're NOT paying for now.


Which is the last thing I'd want. Love my I/C status. Do not need any employee benefits whatsoever.

BTW: Will continue driving when and where I want. Cancel/reject, whenever I please, for any reason. And will not have any sort of schedule at all.

What's even better? Don't really need the money. That works!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Which is the last thing I'd want. Love my I/C status. Do not need any employee benefits whatsoever.
> 
> BTW: Will continue driving when and where I want. Cancel/reject, whenever I please, for any reason. And will not have any sort of schedule at all.
> 
> What's even better? Don't really need the money. That works!


The other poster was trying to justify lyft firing drivers for refusing work by asking why would lyft want to keep ICs who refuse work.

In other words, he feels lyft should be able to have their cake (not having to pay for FICA, Comp, etc) and eat it too (drivers not being allowed to refuse work)

That's not how it works.


MiamiKid said:


> BTW: Will continue driving when and where I want. Cancel/reject, whenever I please, for any reason


Lyft has a quick deactivation trigger finger for cancellations. Many members of this website can attest to that.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> So, just a clarification point here. Lyft DOES force passengers to accept rides when they add them to their queue and when they switch passengers on them unexpectedly.
> 
> In both of these situations the driver has no idea what the passenger's rating is, where their location is, and is NEVER offered the option to decline the ride. Lyft actually violates their TOS when they do this.


 when the ride is in queue. you can cancel without penalty as long as you cancel before you drop off the current customer, your acceptance rate will go down but you won't get in trouble for cancelling.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> The other poster was trying to justify lyft firing drivers for refusing work by asking why would lyft want to keep ICs who refuse work.
> 
> In other words, he feels lyft should be able to have their cake (not having to pay for FICA, Comp, etc) and eat it too (drivers not being allowed to refuse work)
> 
> ...


Totally understand that. Which is why Lyft is only 10 - 20% of my business. And do not care if they deactivate.

And, while I don't want employee status, strongly believe Lyft should lay off their deactivation trigger/threats for cancellations. That is something that could come up in court or even the IRS.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

The other factor in play is that Lyft and Uber are in the 9th District, which is uber employee rights friendly. They don't stand a chance.


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

Lyft is on in the background
you are texting or emailing
LYFT sends you request automatically to go pickup customer
you never knowingly accepted this ride
because the customer is far away
you cancel it
then lyft starts sending you emails and notifications that your account will be deactivated
you tell them the reason why you are canceling
but, they refuse to listen to you, and trey to blame it on your phone or the app
but, it is really them trying to force drivers to pickup these customers at are far away
Has anyone been deactivated because of this?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I used to accidentally accept a ride, because the ride-request window came to the top, while I was texting/surfing/e-mailing. My finger would graze the "Accept" button. 

Thankfully that "tap" button has been replaced with a "sliding" button. You have to purposefully slide the button from left to right by a couple of inches to accept the ride. No more accidents. One of the few "tweaks" that I bet almost every driver appreciates.


----------



## Dome (Feb 10, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> Not really... don't drive for them if you don't want to.... and how are they not guaranteeing it? You get paid what rate cards says don't you?... you signed up to drive, now drive, or let others drive.
> 
> 
> Your car, but their platform.... everyone seems to be taking that for granted.
> ...


They're not helping drivers when they automatically add shared rides to your queue when you haven't even accepted a shared trip to begin with, that's controlling a driver to remain online on their platform and provide services for them vs their competition. Drivers decide which rides they want to accept, not lyft.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

tell lyft your to tired . you cant drive tired . this is a safety issue... even if you say your tired and a better ping comes through accept it . you had a 20 second rest all good


----------



## xRacerX (Dec 14, 2018)

huthing43 said:


> LYFT on in the background
> you are texting or emailing
> LYFT sends automatic notice for you to pickup customers 10 plus minutes away
> you never knowingly accepted the ride
> ...


Yup i have. Its brutal due to my local area being spread out. I spent $1000 on fuel last month.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Any time Lyft switched passengers on me, I immediately canceled. It upsets me to no end. Make a uturn to get to passenger. Get passenger switched, make uturn again. Passenger cancels. Very dangerous.


This PART! It Always does the most inconvenient switcheroo at the most in opportune of times.


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> I used to accidentally accept a ride, because the ride-request window came to the top, while I was texting/surfing/e-mailing. My finger would graze the "Accept" button.
> 
> Thankfully that "tap" button has been replaced with a "sliding" button. You have to purposefully slide the button from left to right by a couple of inches to accept the ride. No more accidents. One of the few "tweaks" that I bet almost every driver appreciates.


They didn't have that before they deactivated me


----------



## Dan K (Oct 28, 2014)

They have sent me the same warning. They have auto-added trips to me when I'm about to drop off. I never even get the option on taking it it. It's not even a share trip, just a regular lyft ride. Then, if I cancel the auto-added trip, they insult me by saying I've had some bad ratings or reviews recently (Vs my perfect 5 star rating) lol....and that I may get deactivated due to it. F them.


----------



## true228 (Sep 25, 2018)

i usually refused ride
just simply make pax cancel and dont drive to them
sometimes was pax waiting me 20 minutes and then cancel
they was calling on my phone but i never respond :biggrin:


----------



## 422 (Sep 18, 2017)

huthing43 said:


> LYFT on in the background
> you are texting or emailing
> LYFT sends automatic notice for you to pickup customers 10 plus minutes away
> you never knowingly accepted the ride
> ...


How is Lyft "forcing" anyone to do anything???
Same with Uber!
Nobody is twisting arms; if you don't like the set up, don't play the game!

So many drivers ***** and moan about how bad one or the other is!
Why does this type of person continue to drive?
Please someone explain this concept!
Isn't this the definition of insanity?
Doing the same thing over and over but expecting different results!!!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Dome said:


> They're not helping drivers when they automatically add shared rides to your queue when you haven't even accepted a shared trip to begin with, that's controlling a driver to remain online on their platform and provide services for them vs their competition. Drivers decide which rides they want to accept, not lyft.


Lyft shouldn't allow people going to airports to even choose "shared". I got a husband/wife today who chose "shared". Filled by trunk with their luggage. Got a ping to pick up another passenger going to the airport. Cancelled her.


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

You people seem to think there is a person (or even some kind of brain) behind this crap. It is a computer algorithim that dispatches an automatic warming when certain parameters are met.

Lyft (as well as Uber) would drown their own mother before they turned down a nickel


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The other poster was trying to justify lyft firing drivers for refusing work by asking why would lyft want to keep ICs who refuse work.
> 
> In other words, he feels lyft should be able to have their cake (not having to pay for FICA, Comp, etc) and eat it too (drivers not being allowed to refuse work)
> 
> ...


Yes you are very correct



422 said:


> How is Lyft "forcing" anyone to do anything???
> Same with Uber!
> Nobody is twisting arms; if you don't like the set up, don't play the game!
> 
> ...


Sounds like we have a negative commenter here. Why don't


Dan K said:


> They have sent me the same warning. They have auto-added trips to me when I'm about to drop off. I never even get the option on taking it it. It's not even a share trip, just a regular lyft ride. Then, if I cancel the auto-added trip, they insult me by saying I've had some bad ratings or reviews recently (Vs my perfect 5 star rating) lol....and that I may get deactivated due to it. F them.


I agree with you



Hihosilver said:


> You people seem to think there is a person (or even some kind of brain) behind this crap. It is a computer algorithim that dispatches an automatic warming when certain parameters are met.
> 
> Lyft (as well as Uber) would drown their own mother before they turned down a nickel


very true, its only about money to them, It isnt about right or wrong


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

422 said:


> How is Lyft "forcing" anyone to do anything???
> Same with Uber!
> Nobody is twisting arms; if you don't like the set up, don't play the game!
> 
> ...


Name a single employee at any company is "forced" to do anything.

You U/L defenders like to make a big deal out of the fact that drivers are actually free to quit uber and lyft, as if all of the other 100+ million workers in this country are chained to their employers.

We should all bow down and thank uber and lyft for allowing us to quit.


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Name a single employee at any company is "forced" to do anything.
> 
> You U/L defenders like to make a big deal out of the fact that drivers are actually free to quit uber and lyft, as if all of the other 100+ million workers in this country are chained to their employers.
> 
> We should all bow down and thank uber and lyft for allowing us to quit.


you must be one of the losing stock holders
or work for that greedy company


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

huthing43 said:


> you must be one of the losing stock holders
> or work for that greedy company


Unless you're pulling my leg, it looks like you didn't get the sarcasm of my previous post.


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Unless you're pulling my leg, it looks like you didn't get the sarcasm of my previous post.


sorry, no i didn't see it as sarcasm


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

They're complete scum bags, find other work and then playing their games is a lot more fun.


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

Tnasty said:


> They're complete scum bags, find other work and then playing their games is a lot more fun.


it is hard to argue with that


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

Lyft app on in the background
you are texting or emailing someone
the lyft app opens automatically 
telling you to pickup PAX, they could be 1 minute away or 30 minutes away
since you didn't knowingly accept this trip
as an independent driver
you have every right to cancel this ride
when you do, lyft continually threatens you with deactivation 
If they deactivate you, the they are also committing another workers law
which is called unlawful termination
How many drivers have experienced this same thing?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

huthing43 said:


> which is called unlawful termination


Which isn't unlawful termination since you weren't employed by Lyft to begin with.....


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Which isn't unlawful termination since you weren't employed by Lyft to begin with.....


it is unlawful for taking away your rights as an independent contractor
since it is their app that is forcing the drivers to do the work


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

huthing43 said:


> it is unlawful for taking away your rights as an independent contractor
> since it is their app that is forcing the drivers to do the work


That I can partially agree with.


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> That I can partially agree with.


Thank you for your comments. Why did you comment on this thread? Why did you read this thread?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

huthing43 said:


> Thank you for your comments. Why did you comment on this thread? Why did you read this thread?


23 messages vs 8000?

Guess you're the strong silent type?


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> 23 messages vs 8000?
> 
> Guess you're the strong silent type?


???????????????????????????? WHAT ????????????????


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

huthing43 said:


> ???????????????????????????? WHAT ????????????????


24.

You've been here since June 15 and suggesting who should comment where?


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> 24.
> 
> You've been here since June 15 and suggesting who should comment where?


Anyones experience with the same situation., Why do you think i posted it here?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

huthing43 said:


> Anyones experience with the same situation., Why do you think i posted it here?


Sorry i may have misinterpreted your remark as sarcasm?


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> Sorry i may have misinterpreted your remark as sarcasm?


It is not meant as sarcasm, I assumed , from what i wrote in my post
that it would be self explanatory
And there wouldn't be many people here trying to destroy the thread on which the purpose is for

How many drivers have experienced this same thing? this last sentence
should basically state who or what should be replying to this thread


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

huthing43 said:


> this last sentence
> should basically state who or what should be replying to this thread


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: First time on a forum?

Maybe, but not likely, if you'd have just stuck to the details instead of throwing in your erroneous opinion about the situation breaking a law, you wouldn't have received unwanted feedback from someone like Pax Collector.


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

WAHN said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: First time on a forum?
> 
> Maybe, but not likely, if you'd have just stuck to the details instead of throwing in your erroneous opinion about the situation breaking a law, you wouldn't have received unwanted feedback from someone like Pax Collector.


What is done is done, Correct maybe I shouldn't have written that
But, I didn't post this topic to be ridiculed on every aspect of it
I am only asking the public if anyone else has had this same issue with LYFT

People, if you want to use sarcasm, please go look in the mirror
Because, there is NO Perfect person in this world


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

It's never happened to me, but I don't do a whole lot of other things with the app running in the background.

IIRC, I did see another post on this happening to at least one other person recently.


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

WAHN said:


> It's never happened to me, but I don't do a whole lot of other things with the app running in the background.
> 
> IIRC, I did see another post on this happening to at least one other person recently.


thank you for your comments. if you are still using the app
why don't you test it for yourself
I bet they still haven't changed it
Hopefully you are making decent money from it


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

How's that arbitration coming along?

I'll just stick with using a split screen with Uber in one and Lyft on the other.

I'm still relatively new and figuring out how I want to work it, but so far I make what I need to. All corporations suck, so my expectations aren't set too high. :smiles:


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

huthing43 said:


> Lyft app on in the background
> you are texting or emailing someone
> the lyft app opens automatically
> telling you to pickup PAX, they could be 1 minute away or 30 minutes away
> ...


If Lyft auto-adds a passenger to your queue that you don't want, cancel and move on. You're not penalized for that.

As far as deactivation notices, Lyft is NOT going to deactivate you for low acceptance rates. (Although high cancellation rates of actually accepted rides is another story)


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

WAHN said:


> How's that arbitration coming along?
> 
> I'll just stick with using a split screen with Uber in one and Lyft on the other.
> 
> I'm still relatively new and figuring out how I want to work it, but so far I make what I need to. All corporations suck, so my expectations aren't set too high. :smiles:


I have to disagree with you,. not all corporations are as greedy
Yes they all love money, that is human nature
But, many of them are very considerate of people who help them succeed
And then there are others that will do anything to hurt another
as long as they are the ones benefiting
GREED is one of the worst words in the dictionary
and it destroys almost anything or anyone in its path



Fozzie said:


> If Lyft auto-adds a passenger to your queue that you don't want, cancel and move on. You're not penalized for that.
> 
> As far as deactivation notices, Lyft is NOT going to deactivate you for low acceptance rates. (Although high cancellation rates of actually accepted rides is another story)


Its impossible to cancel rides and not be penalized from LYFT
If you do not knowingly accept these rides,
then , as an independent contractor
you should have every right to refuse them
If they try to prevent you from refusing them
they are the ones acting as an employer
And must pay all employer related fees,


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

huthing43 said:


> Its impossible to cancel rides and not be penalized from LYFT
> If you do not knowingly accept these rides,
> then , as an independent contractor
> you should have every right to refuse them
> ...


WRONG. There is no penalty for cancelling an auto added passenger. (You are penalized for the passengers you accept and cancel)


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> WRONG. There is no penalty for cancelling an auto added passenger. (You are penalized for the passengers you accept and cancel)


there should be no penalty for cancellations
IF YOU ARE BEING FORCED TO PICKUP



Fozzie said:


> WRONG. There is no penalty for cancelling an auto added passenger. (You are penalized for the passengers you accept and cancel)


please reread the topic again
obviously you are unaware of what is or has been written



huthing43 said:


> there should be no penalty for cancellations
> IF YOU ARE BEING FORCED TO PICKUP
> 
> 
> ...


Lyft app on in the background
you are texting or emailing someone
the lyft app opens automatically 
telling you to pickup PAX, they could be 1 minute away or 30 minutes away
since you didn't knowingly accept this trip
as an independent driver
you have every right to cancel this ride


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

huthing43 said:


> there should be no penalty for cancellations
> IF YOU ARE BEING FORCED TO PICKUP


What the **** does "forcing you to pick up" mean?

If you manually accept the ride and cancel, you eat the cancellation penalty for breaching your agreement to pickup the passenger. Still you can cancel 10-15% of your rides and it deosn't mean shit. You don't get fired, you just get stupid ass messages that mean nothing.

If the ride was auto added to your queue there is no cancellation penalty.

If you don't agree to the cancellation policies they have, as an independent business you're free to not work with Lyft anymore.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

The only time I get Lyft rides assigned that I did not accept is while I'm on another ride.
Ever since then, I've been turning off the app once I accept a ride I want.
While that ride continues, I will not get any rides added to my queue and the app shuts down after that ride is complete.
As for when the Lyft app is behind other apps, I still do not get rides auto-accepted. I get a notification that pops up telling me I have a ride request. If I ignore it, the ride is not auto-accepted.
Not sure why Lyft is assigning rides to you while you are NOT on another ride.


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> What the @@@@ does "forcing you to pick up" mean?
> 
> If you manually accept the ride and cancel, you eat the cancellation penalty for breaching your agreement to pickup the passenger. Still you can cancel 10-15% of your rides and it deosn't mean shit. You don't get fired, you just get stupid ass messages that mean nothing.
> 
> ...


you are refusing to understand the topic
you do not knowingly accept the ride
then lyft tells you go pickup a passenger 45 minutes away
you get ther, 5 minutes left, customers cancel
what are you going to get zero?
the topic is you do not knowingly accept the ride
Please read the forum original posting
yes if i knowinlgy accept them
of course i should go pick the PAX
but if they are telling me i have to go pick up this passenger
or threats of deactivation
then let them deactivate me
because as an independernt contractor
they do not have any rights whatsoever to force drivers to go pickup[ every customer
the key here is
the driver does not knowingly accept the ride request
it is automatically added on the lyft app
if it is automatically added , then the driver should have every right to cancel them



Illini said:


> The only time I get Lyft rides assigned that I did not accept is while I'm on another ride.
> Ever since then, I've been turning off the app once I accept a ride I want.
> While that ride continues, I will not get any rides added to my queue and the app shuts down after that ride is complete.
> As for when the Lyft app is behind other apps, I still do not get rides auto-accepted. I get a notification that pops up telling me I have a ride request. If I ignore it, the ride is not auto-accepted.
> Not sure why Lyft is assigning rides to you while you are NOT on another ride.


because the ride requests take up the entire lower 1/2 of the smartphone
if you are texting or emailing
you are always using the bottom part of your smartphone
otherwise known as the hotspot
since their ride requests cover the entire bottom half of the phone
these pings are automatically acceopted
when i have contacted LYFT about this before
they have consistently said uninstall and reinstall app
or check this or check that
unwilling to accept the real truth
because they cant admit it,
BUT THEY ARE FORCING DRIVERS EMPLOYMENT BY DOING THIS


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

huthing43 said:


> the key here is
> the driver does not knowingly accept the ride request
> it is automatically added on the lyft app
> if it is automatically added , then the driver should have every right to cancel them


IF YOU DID NOT KNOWINGLY ACCEPT THE RIDE REQUEST, ( i.e. IT WAS AUTO ADDED) YOU ARE NOT PENALIZED FOR CANCELLING IT.

Seriously, learn the rules before making sensational claims and posting duplicate threads.


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> IF YOU DID NOT KNOWINGLY ACCEPT THE RIDE REQUEST, ( i.e. IT WAS AUTO ADDED) YOU ARE NOT PENALIZED FOR CANCELLING IT.
> 
> Seriously, learn the rules before making sensational claims and posting duplicate threads.


i think you do not know the rules of the past
So, until you learn what was before
maybe, they changed it because of many arbitration lawsuits
but, you should stop criticizing people for wanting other peoples opinions
I was deactivated from LYFT for this exact reason
so please do not tell me i am not penalized for cancelling it
this is not the only forum where drivers have also admitted the same problem with lyft
so please keep your sarcasm to yourself MR PERFECT


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Which phone do you have? Clearly, Lyft is not purposely doing this, or it would be happening to everyone.
Oh, and listen to what Fozzie is saying. Contrary to Lyft's threats, you will not be penalized for cancelling rides that you did not accept. 
And if by chance, they do deactivate you, it won't be against the law, unless you're part of a protected class.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

huthing43 said:


> i think you do not know the rules of the past
> So, until you learn what was before
> maybe, they changed it because of many arbitration lawsuits
> but, you should stop criticizing people for wanting other peoples opinions
> ...


How far "in the past?"

What was your overall cancellation rate?

Do you have deactivation notices to post, or are we to go strictly based on your claims?

You wanted an answer, I gave you the CURRENT answer. Want historical information, the only ones that have that information is Lyft.

I'm also curious what the hell you're try to accomplish here if you've already been deactivated. Why post multiple threads?


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

Illini said:


> Which phone do you have? Clearly, Lyft is not purposely doing this, or it would be happening to everyone.
> Oh, and listen to what Fozzie is saying. Contrary to Lyft's threats, you will not be penalized for cancelling rides that you did not accept.
> And if by chance, they do deactivate you, it won't be against the law, unless you're part of a protected class.


I was penalized, I was deactivated
It is against the law,.are you a labor lawyer?
I highly doubt that.
I have an android. and yes they are purposefully doing that
]by making their ride request covering 1/2 the screen
so basically if you are doing anything on your phone
you will b e accepting these ride requests unknowingly



Fozzie said:


> How far "in the past?"
> 
> What was your overall cancellation rate?
> 
> ...


I am glad that i have to answer all your questions
I don't know my cancellation rate, but that isn't important
because i refuse to pickup any passenger they automatically sent to me without my approval
I do not have deactivation notices to post
I am in arbitration with them now because of this
the more people i can find that have had the same problem with lyft
the more chances we as a group of drivers
can get them to change their ride requests
if you act as a single person
they , the big greedy companies will destroy you
that's why they want everyone to go to arbitration
so the general public can not view the past cases against them,
this way they can try to claim it has never happened to anyone else
THAT IS A HUGE LIE
if you hide behind a rock, chances are people are not going to see or hear you


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah lyft forcing itself on top when there is a trip in hopes you'll mis-click is rather shady but hey, it will all be over by the end of the summer don't worry.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

huthing43 said:


> I was penalized, I was deactivated
> It is against the law,.are you a labor lawyer?
> I highly doubt that.
> I have an android. and yes they are purposefully doing that
> ...


Where did you get your law degree?
I answered your question -- no this does not happen to me.
Go call an attorney and file a lawsuit against Lyft. No one here can help you.


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> Yeah lyft forcing itself on top when there is a trip in hopes you'll mis-click is rather shady but hey, it will all be over by the end of the summer don't worry.


so, you have experienced this same issue with LYFT?
not sure if they deserve capital letters
lyft looks better


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

huthing43 said:


> so, you have experienced this same issue with LYFT?
> not sure if they deserve capital letters
> lyft looks better


Lyft forces overlay on android and yes if you are typing or browsing the web, you can mis tap and accept a trip, they could fix it literally within a day but they won't because that's part of their charming design.

If you could get a lawyer, you could push for bad development or tricky development to force accepting contracts, I mean... the overlay isn't a necessity to allow the app to work, they are just simply forcing it to pop.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

huthing43 said:


> I am glad that i have to answer all your questions
> I don't know my cancellation rate, but that isn't important
> because i refuse to pickup any passenger they automatically sent to me without my approval
> I do not have deactivation notices to post
> ...


Your cancellation rate IS important. If it wasn't you wouldn't be deactivated right now, would you?

Just curious... where did you go to law school?


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> Lyft forces overlay on android and yes if you are typing or browsing the web, you can mis tap and accept a trip, they could fix it literally within a day but they won't because that's part of their charming design.
> 
> If you could get a lawyer, you could push for bad development or tricky development to force accepting contracts.


thank you, maybe after reading your posts, these other disbelievers will stop harassing this thread.
not only is it past of their design, but they are doing it much more for the money
they want to make every possible dollar they can. regardless of who they steal it from
look what they did to the investors



Fozzie said:


> Your cancellation rate IS important. If it wasn't you wouldn't be deactivated right now, would you?
> 
> Just curious... where did you go to law school?


Fozzie, i never said i went to law school
obviously you cant read this thread very well
maybe you need to go get some reading glasses
my cancellation rate had 100% to do with the app of lyft
as you can read from my writing earlier in the post
this is about unknowingly accepting rides
this isnt about me accepting rides, then cancelling them
PLEASE READ THE POST BEFORE YOU START CRITICIZING ANYMORE


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> Lyft forces overlay on android and yes if you are typing or browsing the web, you can *mis tap* and accept a trip, they could fix it literally within a day but they won't because that's part of their charming design.


OP, here's an idea --- Don't "mis-tap". If you can't "mis-tap", close the Lyft app before doing anything else on your phone.
This is a lot easier than expecting Lyft to fix this.
*RESOLVED*


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

Illini said:


> OP, here's an idea --- Don't "mis-tap". If you can't "mis-tap", close the app before doing anything else on your phone.
> This is a lot easier than expecting Lyft to fix this.
> *RESOLVED*


close the app means no ride requests?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

huthing43 said:


> Fozzie, i never said i went to law school
> obviously you cant read this thread very well
> maybe you need to go get some reading glasses
> my cancellation rate had 100% to do with the app of lyft
> ...


I've read this thread. I've also read the other thread you posted on the same subject.

You were deactivated because of your cancellations. You accepted pings, (regardless of whether it was accepted intentionally or mistakenly) and were deactivated over it. You'll have a chance to address this issue during your requested arbitration.

Why are you here again?



huthing43 said:


> close the app means no ride requests?


No worse than the number of ride requests you're taking now... -o:


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Illini said:


> OP, here's an idea --- Don't "mis-tap". If you can't "mis-tap", close the Lyft app before doing anything else on your phone.
> This is a lot easier than expecting Lyft to fix this.
> *RESOLVED*


If the app is online it will pop request in front of everything, including the uber app.

The point is that the design is forceful when unneeded, reminds me of cloak and dagger attacks.


----------



## Senzo (Sep 26, 2018)

I tried Lyft and really dont like it. If Uber keeps me busy enough I am good.


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> If the app is online it will pop request in front of everything, including the uber app.
> 
> The point is that the design is forceful when unneeded, reminds me of cloak and dagger attacks.


yes, you are 100% correct


----------



## huthing43 (Jun 14, 2019)

huthing43 said:


> yes, you are 100% correct


?????


----------

